# Hey all



## Kvboox2 (2 mo ago)

I've been lurking for awhile and finally decided to join. I'm a 45 year old female together for 29 years and married for 24 years to my husband who's 47. I'm really looking for a place to vent and possibly get advice on some issues we're having. 

But I just wanted to say hi to everyone.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

Kvboox2 said:


> I've been lurking for awhile and finally decided to join. I'm a 45 year old female together for 29 years and married for 24 years to my husband who's 47. I'm really looking for a place to vent and possibly get advice on some issues we're having.
> 
> But I just wanted to say hi to everyone.


Welcome to TAM @Kvboox2 ! This is the place to vent, get advice, and offer your perspective to others. Welcome!


----------



## sideways (Apr 12, 2016)

Welcome and vent away


----------



## Lt28 (2 mo ago)

Sounds very familiar!


----------



## Volunteer86 (Aug 2, 2017)

Welcome! Bring on the vents!


----------



## Jimi007 (5 mo ago)

Welcome !


----------

